# o.K to train once a week? Look at this



## 1237matt (Apr 15, 2009)

Bench ss with Pull ups

Deadlift ss with hypers

Squat

Situps ss with Woodchop

As you can see primary compound lifts.

Only want to train once a week to build strength- no other reason 'the look' e.t.c.

bench, dead and squat, pull ups

week 1 6sets*3reps 70% (of 1rep max)

week 2 6*3 80%

week 3 6*3 90%

week 4 6*3 60% (deload)

hypers, situps, woodchop all 3*25reps (accessorie work)

I can only train once a week as my other training revolves around cardio work.

Appreciate advice/replys

thanks

Matt


----------



## Jonnyboi (Aug 23, 2009)

Im no expert on training but one day is better than none and with it all basic compound exercises cant be that bad i think.


----------



## 1237matt (Apr 15, 2009)

anyone else have any opinions? cheers


----------



## Vivid (May 14, 2009)

1 day a week is better than none but obviously not ideal. Nice to see you have all the key lifts in there. Why are you changing the intensity each week? No need to deload once a month if you are only training 1 day a week?

Only exercises your really missing is standing mill, bent over rows and dips.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Nothing wrong at all with once a week. Mike Mentzer and John Little wouldn't knock this, they would encourage it. Just make sure the workout is of the highest possible intensity and then sit back and grow.


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

hi matt wats your training goals if your doin weights 1x week and the rest cardio (how many days?). Dont forget about your diet.


----------



## Small_tank (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi mate , try and add another workout into the week week just so you can spread the compound moves a little bit more , Your body will need the rest if you're pushing hard on squat so by the time you go into the other big move's you wont be able to give it you're all

just my opinion mate


----------



## Mark W H (Jan 25, 2010)

Difficult to get a high enough level of intensity for once a we. Try two workouts a week


----------



## Soybean70 (Apr 6, 2010)

It's ok if you hit the big compound movements with hi volume. Chest, upper back and thighs for at least 100 total reps each.


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

Yeah if i was training only once a week it would look something like that.

3 main compounds, maybe add a military press in too though. However i rekon it looks good enough!


----------



## kaos_nw (Jul 9, 2008)

look into HIT style training like Heavy Duty by Mike Mentzer or read beyond brawn, im currently in the gym once every 5th day(4 days rest) but make sure your workouts are really intense and short!


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Stupid workout.

You obviously have never done deadlifts if you think you will be supersetting them with any thing especially another low back move.

Read BRAWN by Stuart McRobert end of story.


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

I couldnt superset 70% deads with something, Then move on to squats and do the same. I'd be a puddle of mess by the time it came to last exercise. If you think you could train at a worth while intensity doing this, I agree with the above. you've never deadlifted.


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

1237matt said:


> Bench ss with Pull ups
> 
> Deadlift ss with hypers
> 
> ...


buddy that is some one day workout!

i wouldn't recommend it personally.

two times a week, possibly yes but one is extreme. and if you did do it all hardcore for the next few days your entire body would be aching and destroyed instead of just one specific area!

you must be able to cut off a cardio session and replace it with some weights?

2 times a week still isn't grand but its 10000x better than once. really, you should do 3 times a week minimum.


----------

